# **NEW** - Nikon View NX 2



## NateS (Aug 18, 2010)

Just thought I would update everybody about Nikon's new update to ViewNX.  ViewNX2 is out and wow...what an improvement.  This is the perfect compliment now to Capture NX2 and is now a great standalone raw editor for Nikon.  There are loads of new features making it easier to use, but one of the biggest pluses is that now VNX2 has a cropping and straightening tool so you don't have to open another editor for that minor change.


Everybody go check it out...seems to be faster than ViewNX has loads more option and is still a free software.  It also has easy buttons for toggling editing...you can view the tools in full screen mode now, easy button for exporting to Capture NX2, etc.....lots of nice new things and just wanted to share with the fellow TPF folks...if you have a Nikon, go download it from Nikon's site and post back with your thoughts.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2010)

Even better: *Get NX2 for free:*

Nikon Imaging | Global Site | ViewNX 2


----------



## shaunly (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been playing with it for the past 2 hours. Great new update!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 19, 2010)

its ok, I still strongly prefer Adobe ACR because tight details are rendered smoother and more naturally, not blocky and digital like Nikon JPEGS, which is what NX2 makes RAW's look like.


----------



## ann (Aug 19, 2010)

keith,

not doubting you, but where does it say this is free? i would like to forward this to some students, but don't want them to end up paying something in the long run.

i read through the verbage but missed the free part.

thanks.
ann

oops, sorry keith, i was thinking about capture nx2, my bad. this is just and upgrade of their freebie .


----------



## lenscap90210 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I click on the e-mail icon, my email doesn't come up, so that I may attach photos.  What to do?


----------

